# possible quick move



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

had word on Friday that I may have to transfer from Tokyo to Singapore, cost cutting and all that, pay will be in range SGD 100-110 K , will be local hire like I currently am in Tokyo so not all the benefits bolted on. I figure for a family of 3, salary is not too bad BUT we would rather want to put our Son thru Intl School so there is a big wedge gone straight away. Anyhow would rather take the initiative now and try move when it suits us and for our Son's schooling rather than Employer telling me when, would appreciate any thoughts /recommendations on Intl Schools - age 10 upwards. Thanks v much. Patch


----------



## CatExpat (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi, there are several international schools which are good. Your main problem might be waiting lists. Here are some reputable schools that you can try. 

UWC 
SAS 
Tanglin 
AISS 
GEISS 
Dulwich 
Dovercourt 
One World 
OFS 
Nexus 
ISS 
Chatsworth

As you've said, the fees will eat into your income a bit (you're looking at $20K plus per year) but hopefully you can find a school where your son will be happy.

Have you also thought about where to live? Rent is the other big expense here and will also eat into your package (although you are probably used to that coming from Tokyo!). Make sure you find a good agent that can negotiate for you (or maybe ask your company for homesearch if they'e not already providing it?.

GOod luck!


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

We found a place using an agent and paid a month commission. This agent was great as he is an expat himself so understands the needs of expat. Unlike the local agents here who would show areas and the wrong type of housing without listening to my needs. 
If you need the contacts, please let me know.


----------

